# vermilion river steelhead



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

anybody got a line on the conditions/fish reports for vermilion river steelies?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

The way it sounds every thing up there is locked up in ice for now.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

although i can get all the cf/s flows, im having trouble finding a decent website that can tell me what rivers have any or a good amount of open water to fish, particularly the vermilion.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

The V is iced up


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

dsoy28 said:


> although i can get all the cf/s flows, im having trouble finding a decent website that can tell me what rivers have any or a good amount of open water to fish, particularly the vermilion.


You're probably on the best website there is that can tell you about the amount of water that's fishable. Take a look around.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

fallen513 said:


> You're probably on the best website there is that can tell you about the amount of water that's fishable. Take a look around.


Here Let me correct that for you


You are on the best website there is that can tell you about the amount of water that's fishable. Take a look around.


That's better


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

He's right. You're definitely not going to find a better source of information concerning anything & everything that is...Ohio game fishing.


----------

